# Problem with my Triton router



## triton4guitar (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, newbie here...Any help greatly appreciated! 

I have a Triton router that I have been using and it has stopped working. It turns on just fine, the red light shows, but there is no activity coming from it... Any ideas what could be causing this? I have checked the switch and it seems to be fine, bypassing it doesn't help.

Cheers.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum...

Have you checked the brushes and the connections to them...? (Make sure it's unplugged !)

Have you also manipulated the speed control up and down...?

Model of Triton...?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This has happened to one of my Triton routers. It may be an issue with the soft start control...

I have a couple of tritons, so havent worried about getting it fixed as yet.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

triton4guitar said:


> Hi, newbie here...Any help greatly appreciated!
> 
> I have a Triton router that I have been using and it has stopped working. It turns on just fine, the red light shows, but there is no activity coming from it... Any ideas what could be causing this? I have checked the switch and it seems to be fine, bypassing it doesn't help.
> 
> Cheers.


It is most likely variable speed controller. It happened to mine a couple of weeks ago. However, the new controller cost $140 and that was not an option for me to replace it as my router is about 20 years old. So I just took it out and connected directly. So now is revving at full speed - that does not really worry me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Holic46 said:


> It is most likely variable speed controller. It happened to mine a couple of weeks ago. However, the new controller cost $140 and that was not an option for me to replace it as my router is about 20 years old. So I just took it out and connected directly. So now is revving at full speed - that does not really worry me.


If that's the problem, and good chance it is, then if speed control is needed an after market controller can be added.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

$140!?! Amazing. That's half the price of a new one. Hope mine holds up. But then aren't soft start and speed controllers costly for most routers?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

safety switch malfunction???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Holic46 said:


> It is most likely variable speed controller. It happened to mine a couple of weeks ago. However, the new controller cost $140 and that was not an option for me to replace it as my router is about 20 years old. So I just took it out and connected directly. So now is revving at full speed - that does not really worry me.





Hello, where did you get the quote???


MY TRA0001 is not quite that old.....


----------



## triton4guitar (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you so much for all of the help! Much appreciated. It was one of the connectors to the brushes, it had come loose. Tightened it with some thin nose pliers and problem solved.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

triton4guitar said:


> Thank you so much for all of the help! Much appreciated. It was one of the connectors to the brushes, it had come loose. Tightened it with some thin nose pliers and problem solved.


Glad to hear...if it was a solder joint, don't trust the crimp...resolder it to be sure future vibrations don't cause it to stop in mid cut...


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Carbatec


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

I have the same router mounted in a table. Using only the big knob to raise it is difficult, because it's lifting on just one side, which causes binding. I generally turn the knob with one hand (squeezing the ring in with my fingers) and at the same time apply a little upward pressure with my other hand. If you are using the same technique (with height adjustment unlocked, of course) I don't know what the problem could be. Does the router plunge smoothly when not in the table?

Incidentally, I've installed a Wixey digital guage, and find I can get the desired height using the big knob only.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

dexcraft said:


> I have the same router mounted in a table. Using only the big knob to raise it is difficult, because it's lifting on just one side, which causes binding. I generally turn the knob with one hand (squeezing the ring in with my fingers) and at the same time apply a little upward pressure with my other hand. If you are using the same technique (with height adjustment unlocked, of course) I don't know what the problem could be. Does the router plunge smoothly when not in the table?
> 
> Incidentally, I've installed a Wixey digital guage, and find I can get the desired height using the big knob only.


If you using router table mounted as shaper/moulder you must take out the plunger assist spring.


----------



## Hover (Nov 13, 2019)

Model of Triton...?


----------



## kokacak168 (Dec 5, 2019)

*Thanks you*

Thanks you


----------

